# I have dogs and they pee and poo on my lawn.



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

An area with pea gravel is the best solution---easy to scoop up the mess,too.

It's easy enough to train a dog to use that area for their 'business' and only use the lawn for play---


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Take 'em for a walk and let 'em P&P on your neighbors' lawns.


----------



## srfcocoa (Dec 2, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> An area with pea gravel is the best solution---easy to scoop up the mess,too.
> 
> It's easy enough to train a dog to use that area for their 'business' and only use the lawn for play---


great idea, thanks for the help


----------



## natwlsn (Dec 13, 2011)

When I had dogs, I only took them out for the first part on a leash to a designated spot to go .... playing was different, but they have to go, they went out on a line to the front ditch ... nothing in the yard


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

heard a rumor tomato juice for them to neutralize the urine with the lawn burn...and a golf club for the NO.2 problem let the neighbors wonder were it coming from..yell fore:whistling2:...or get cats:huh:


----------



## cleanerair56 (Dec 11, 2011)

Talking them on walks would help that problem. Dogs need to be walked anyways, and most owners don't.


----------



## nathan.hawk (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the asking this question. I have a big 80 lb. dog that probably is doing the same thing to my lawn. Luckily he does get out almost daily for a nice walk. For whomever suggested the golf club (biggles) for the poo...might have to work on that, my clubs are in my backyard shed. Definitely training the dog, from pup stage, would help in the future.

My big concern now is that with the warm winter here in Ohio this year, my dog has been destroying the lawn even then, by running about. Oh well.


----------



## petey_c (Jul 25, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> An area with pea gravel is the best solution---easy to scoop up the mess,too.
> 
> It's easy enough to train a dog to use that area for their 'business' and only use the lawn for play---


Are you sure it isn't pee gravel, or is that what it's called after it's installed? I didn't take the time to train my dog to go and use one spot. My neighbors must think I'm depressed 'cause I'm always looking down as I walk around the yard.


----------

